# Outside the box uses for dyed and stabilized wood



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

Has anybody used stabilized and dyed wood for anything other than the obvious? Knives, pens, calls, ect.
Im wondering if people have used stabilized and dyed wood for things such as burl jewelry, money clips, inlays... Thats what I came up with. As a full time woodworker Im always thinking of things I think are cool and not absolutely saturated in the market. It seems that most people follow trends. I think we should try and start trends. Just throw out ANY ideas of other uses for stabilized wood. Other than the obvious.


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 10, 2022)

Burlsandcurlstexas said:


> Has anybody used stabilized and dyed wood for anything other than the obvious? Knives, pens, calls, ect.
> Im wondering if people have used stabilized and dyed wood for things such as burl jewelry, money clips, inlays... Thats what I came up with. As a full time woodworker Im always thinking of things I think are cool and not absolutely saturated in the market. It seems that most people follow trends. I think we should try and start trends. Just throw out ANY ideas of other uses for stabilized wood. Other than the obvious.


Guitar picks and earrings and bangle/bracelet type things have been spotted. I haven't made any personally. 
Cutting boards and serving boards for restaurant / catering service would be a serviceable use. I had an acquaintance who was considering larger items glued up of stabilized high end woods for water safe uses. I reckon his end price was heading toward a fifth number

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 10, 2022)

out of the box- door or cabinet knobs- tops-divided food trays

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Turnedaround (May 18, 2022)

Little trinkets and toys like yo-yos and tops not sure if those have already be done , I’ve seen where they make a garden tool out of harder woods but never seen one out of stabilized woods


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 18, 2022)

Stick shift knobs would work nicely in stabilized so they could be buffed to a shine and no finish to fall away later.
If you was that millionary type, you could use stabilized in truck beds from the 60's...
Bird house roofs would be nicely waterproof if stabilized. Leastways on the 300 dollar bird houses.
Shirt and coat buttons, coat/robe hangers for bathrooms, and, oh the tinks we can think!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 18, 2022)

There are lots of turners.out there who make hollow forms with the technique, I have never went down that road though...


----------

